# Neglected hymer keeps looking at me....whats it worth



## greg-ster

Hi Im new here but this looks like about the best forum for motorhomes, and its got a hymer section....
The plan is to go to portugal soonish (sept), to see family and help out, so Ive got my eye out for something LHD to take over. 
Below are pics of a LHD hymer parked next door to a friend it keeps looking at me every time I go past, It never moves turns out its been there a year and not moved. 
It might be too big for just me and Ive read they do less than 25mpg, obviously no MOT or TAX, not seen inside but the cab looks scruffy.
Im thinking if he doesn't use it maybe he will let it go cheap but not sure what a cheap price would be the cheapset Ive seen a hymer this kind of shape is £3000

so what do you think and what is it,


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hello Gregster and welcome to MHF.

You need to know which model it is have a go from this website http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php.

What age is it? A vehicle is worth as much as someone is prepared to pay for it. Have you asked the owner if he is looking to sell?

Just a few points to get you started.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## tony645

Hi and welcome, sorry, no idea about the hymer but looks like the A Team are parked in front of it, amazing what they can do.


----------



## JeanLuc

Stating the obvious, it's on a Merc chassis so could be an S660 or similar model. Condition is not good although this range has a reputation for being robust. I would be a bit concerned about the bodywork: as well as the duct tape repairs, there is some evidence of corrosion of the aluminium body panels around the joints. Value is entirely down to condition. If they are in good condition, then Merc-based Hymers from the mid-late 80's can easily fetch over £10,000. If they are poor, then even £5,000 would be expensive as the restoration costs could be high. No idea what this one is worth.
I would not touch it without having an expert inspection. Why not ask the owner how much he would be looking for and then see if it makes any sense to proceed further. Find out which model it is too and what the base chassis is.


----------



## JockandRita

Hu Greg-ster, welcome to the forums.

Although a Hymer fan myself, I think that you would be taking on someone else's troubles.

A responsible owner wouldn't have had it sat there for a year, half on the pavement, on the wrong side of the road, and on foreign Reg No plates. 
It looks a bit tattered and torn, and unloved. If you are still interested, make sure that you have someone with you who knows their engineering and mechanics, and who also has an eye for detail.
Ask yourself, why it hasn't moved for a year. Maybe that's where the breakdown recovery people dropped it off? Why is there gaffer tape, instead of signs of a minor repairs? A lack of pride perhaps?
Why do all the aluminium panels show signs of corrosion............from the inside out? Damp and water ingress perhaps? Buy a small damp meter from a DIY store if you are serious about this MH as a possible purchase. It looks like you will need it.
Someone I know with a classic Hymer of a similar age, had to replace the bottom inside half, of the habitation door as it was completely rotten.
Hymers are good solid marques, but like everything else, they need to be maintained properly.

If it were Rita and I, we'd be walking away from it, but that is because we look after ours, and know how that one should look.

The very best of luck, should you decide to go ahead with it. Have some Paracetamol at the ready. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## Westkirby01

Purchasing.

As stated, looks like a 660. Built about 1990, so it is at least 21 years old. Foreign plates so it will need to be registered for UK. Taxed for UK?, should be under new regs as owner cannot have SORN if still on road. Probably the reason for no fine is the fact that not registered. Value under £10k haggle with need to transfer and repair. If standing for 1 year will need good service. Offer £7 or less. Main dealer will sell for £18k.

Repair.

Easy. body is plastic. No rust. the underside will have been waxed on initial build as was the system by Hymer to do such. Brakes will have siezed. Mercedes automatic is 24.7 to the gallon. Fiat slightly higher. Their are a number of of Hymer owners who will be contacting who have recently aquired and repaired.

We have just done a 6 month Continental trip. Easy

Good Luck


----------



## frankcoffi

*Hymer*

Hi Greg-ster I've got a nice Transit based 5 berth LHd for sale,mail me. Tried to mail you,but as your not a member unable to,regards Frank.

[email protected]


----------



## StanDup

A similar Hymer is on Ebay at £3,999. No bids at 11am.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-BERTH-M...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3369d1767d

Barry


----------



## CliffyP

A flag or a balloon :? :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I would not touch it with a bargepole and I have a workshop full of skilled technicians (I don't retail vans of that age anyway) but you will be opening a can of worms.

Foreign registered for a start, standing 18 months, body condition, brakes, batteries and God only knows what else is wrong with it.

Not taxed, no MOT you cannot even test drive it.

Keep well clear.

Peter


----------



## ched999uk

If you are good at mechanics and body work and have time on your hands then it may be OK at the right price. Remember though that you have lots of expensive 'parts' to the MH. It's not just the mechanics that you have to maintain. A new 3 way fridge might cost £400, new batter charger £200+, new hob £200, new battery £100 x 2, plus you really need electrics and gas checked out by qualified people to ensure you are safe. Then there is the water system, pump £100, heater £400, and so on. Plus the body work!!! and lots more that I haven't mentioned........

Bottom line is if it's cheap enough and you have the skills then it could be a cheap way to get started but it could be a HUGE money pit and unreliable.


----------



## waz

If you are seriously interested offer him £2000. If he says no walk away, nothing ventured nothing gained.

Waz


----------



## drcotts

depends on how much money you have but offer him a daft price of £500 as he may just want rid of it.


Treat it as a bit of a project

The couple 2 doors up from me bought a twin axle caravan 3-4 year ago. They used it once to go to brean (i ask you) and it peed down all fortnight. they came back and never used it again and its been on the drive since. The kids use irt as a play house and have ripped the insides apart. Blooming shame as it would have made a nice starter van for someone..i bet if i offered them £100 they would go for it.

Phill


----------



## greg-ster

thanks for the welcome, wow 10 replies already 
I thought its probably a mid 80's S660 and according to the deepcar link doesn't have the desirable U-shape lounge.
the aluminium panels do have corrosion thought that was from the outside didnt think it could be damp from the inside cheap damp meter would be a good idea cheers Jock.

Dont know what the gaffer tape is hiding and trying to repair the panel around the arch doesnt look fun as the surface has got a texture to it and then to get a colour match
probably cheaper to get some kind of aluminium trim to cover over the area.

After a little look on the net I thought these all go for min £5000 but yes stan I then saw that Hymer at £3999 which has been on before and still not sold and that looks tidy
also seen them at £3000 on the free ads. it does seem most motorhomes of any age seem to be in good condition otherwise nobody wants them.

will have to register it doubt I could legally drive it to portugal as is and register it there.

Im not good on mechanics/bodywork would be using good local contacts or do the work in portugal where there is space and workshop available.

Ched that parts list is expensive what about second hand parts, to retain its value I suppose the parts need to be like for like in keeping with the original spec as it must coming
into classic vehicle age. Or the condition is such it wont ever be collectable so any parts that fit will do. 
Do you know of any websites for secondhand parts or motorhome breakers etc ??

Peter yes it could be a can of worms to get an MOT, was hoping the old merc engine might be a reliable plodder but that would just be the start.
I reckon it has been for an MOT and failed by the look of a crayon mark around a bleb on the tyre so see if the owner has the failure sheet.

If a cheap but tidy example is only asking £3000 or is that because they are the smaller type? are these S660's worth any more ?
With the potential parts list running at hundreds per item I suppose its worth £1500 no more.

Will try and get hold of the owner as he doesnt even live on the same street, 
So ....

what does it need for the MOT..
is it damp inside.. 
can parts be sourced cheaply ..
will he want to just get rid of it is the question..

thanks for all your replies


----------



## Stanner

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Not taxed, no MOT you cannot even test drive it.


As it is NOT UK registered how, let alone why, would you get UK tax and UK MOT?
Trying to type that reg no. into an MOT computer just wouldn't work would it?
Same with going into the Post Office to tax it. :roll:



> Keep well clear.


Agreed there though, unless he wants to give it away.


----------



## JeanLuc

Quote Gregster>
"If a cheap but tidy example is only asking £3000 or is that because they are the smaller type? are these S660's worth any more ? 
With the potential parts list running at hundreds per item I suppose its worth £1500 no more."

Yes they are. Peter Hambilton sold a '94 version for just under £20k not long ago.
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/img6.html


----------



## ched999uk

Greg, I realise the parts list was expensive and of course second hand would be considerably cheaper. I was just trying to warn you of possible costs, sometimes people think a motor home fridge is the same cost as a domestic one. 

Forewarned is forearmed 

If you are not that mechanically minded then you really need to know what you are letting yourself in for.

A recent MoT failure sheet is a good start for the mechanics. Maybe it would be worth getting a habitation check. This would safety check gas and electrical systems and provide a damp report. OK so it might cost you £80-£100 but at least you would have a much better idea of if it's good or bad.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------

